# §263x "Rechnungslegungsbetrug"



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2010)

Bereits vor 2 1/2 Jahren beklagte ich eine Gesetzeslücke im Zusammenhang mit "Inkasso-Stalking"

Ich schrieb damals: 



> Statt dass man erkennt, dass es da eine Lücke gibt, nämlich meinen ganz simplen "Rechnungslegungsbetrug":
> 
> §263x "Rechnungslegungsbetrug"
> Wer durch das Versenden von Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder durch Darlegung in jedweder anderen Kommunikationsform bei einem anderen bewusst (*) fälschlich den Eindruck erweckt, ihm gegenüber einen Zahlungsanspruch zu haben, wird mit einer Geldstrafe belegt, die das Volumen der geforderten Beträge deutlich überschreiten muß
> ...


 
ich würde - aus den Erfahrungen mit der StA München - noch den Aspekt der Fahrlässigkeit ("durch geschäftsübliche Prüfung") integrieren wollen.

und: "Der Versuch ist strafbar"
evtl. "besonders schwerer Fall" (z.B.: besonders nötigend oder "hohe Anzahl" oder ähnliches)
Freiheitsstrafe bis 5 Jahren? Wann?
Abgrenzung zu "versehentlich falsche Rchnung" (operationalisiert z.B. durch die Anzahl der Forderungen: einige versehentliche Forderungen sind denkbar, wie grenzt man das ab?

Dazu würde ich evtl. eine Petition machen wollen.
Meinungen? Ideen? Strategien? Procedere?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petition

Wer würde bei der Formulierung helfen? Wer würde gerne eine öffentliche Petition einreichen? Könnte man mit medialer Unterstützung rechnen? (Akte? Blogs?)

Ist es realistisch, das bis zum 9. Mai auf die Beine zu stellen?
http://www.wahlergebnisse.nrw.de/landtagswahlen/2010/index.html


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2010)

*AW: §263x "Rechnungslegungsbetrug"*

Im Prinzip ist das jetzt schon strafbar, weil eigentlich auch eine Vermögensgefährdung reicht um den Betrug zu verwirklichen.
In der Regel werden solche Sachen aber mangels Schaden eingestellt.


----------



## wahlhesse (14 März 2010)

*AW: §263x "Rechnungslegungsbetrug"*

Könnte sich nicht ein Opfer von Onlineabzocke, welches fälschlicherweise für einen nicht rechtsgültigen Vertrag bei Aboabzocke oder SMS-Betrug gezahlt hat, drauf berufen?


----------



## dvill (14 März 2010)

*AW: §263x "Rechnungslegungsbetrug"*



Heiko schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das jetzt schon strafbar


Genau so ist das. Es mangelt teilweise an dem Mut, die Gesetze zu verstehen und anzuwenden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-18.html#post308667


----------



## Antiscammer (14 März 2010)

*AW: §263x "Rechnungslegungsbetrug"*

Im Prinzip wäre bei strenger Auslegung des StGB der Rechnungslegungsbetrug eigentlich im Betrug mit erfasst. Da aber offensichtlich unsere Strafverfolgungsbehörden ihre Probleme damit zu haben scheinen, wäre m.A.n. eine Konkretisierung des Strafrechts vonnöten. Den Formulierungsvorschlag halte ich in diesem Sinne durchaus für geeignet. Besonders hinsichtlich des Zusatzes der Beihilfe zum Rechnungslegungsbetrug wäre das durchaus ein Mittel gegen Inkassostalking.

Wichtiger wäre aber m.A.n. noch die Einbringung eines Verhaltenskodex für Inkassobüros und Inkassoanwälte im RDG.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abzo...ziehen.3F_Wo_w.C3.A4re_ein_wirksamer_Hebel.3F


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2010)

*AW: §263x "Rechnungslegungsbetrug"*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wäre bei strenger Auslegung des StGB der Rechnungslegungsbetrug eigentlich im Betrug mit erfasst. Da aber offensichtlich unsere Strafverfolgungsbehörden ihre Probleme damit zu haben scheinen, wäre m.A.n. eine Konkretisierung des Strafrechts vonnöten.


Dass "Rechnungslegungsbetrug" eben nicht als im §263 subsumierbar angesehen wird (trotz der in meinen Augen deutlich vorhandenen Straftatbestandsmerkmale), bewies ja aktuell mit allerlei Verrenkungen die Staatsanwaltschaft München - daher, weil damit eben *gezeigt* wurde, dass es offenbar Handlungsbedarf gibt, kam ich auf die Idee zurück.

s.a. Pingbetrug: 0137 wurde nicht strenger reguliert, weil Mißbrauch angeblich bereits durch §263 mit Strafe bedroht - aber keiner wurde jemals verurteilt, weil die Strafandrohung nur _rechtsphilosophisch_ bestand, nicht real...


----------

